

Stand up to the cool kids - hugs
https://medium.com/better-humans/64e435399543

======
MrBuddyCasino
Great article, definitely struck a chord in me. Guess it should have been
called "Why I won't go to TED or Burning Man, ever", in order to generate any
interest.

